# porn?



## rhinoryan (Sep 30, 2009)

haha, now that i have your attention..... i'm just trying to get some c+c on my pics, bag me out as much as you like.... i can take it. obviously i'm new at this i'm very keen to learn. thanks, ryan. 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5


----------



## dry3210 (Oct 2, 2009)

You probably hindering yourself with the title because many people at work probably won't click it (I wouldn't have but saw the hover with the post info in it)

Anyway, #2 is pretty epic!


----------



## rhinoryan (Oct 3, 2009)

thanks dry3210, any tips to make them better??? anyone?? haha


----------



## phocus78 (Oct 3, 2009)

cool surfing pic


----------



## Canosonic (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm just nailing the bad, so
#1 it's noisy and the White balance weird, though the colors are nice 
#2 no comments
#3 It's cool, but we don't need the black on the left, nor the lower body. (crop it)
#4 umm...
#5 To bad the trees are in the background. This would have looked great with an Ansel Adams sky.


----------



## rhinoryan (Oct 3, 2009)

what is an ansel adams sky?


----------



## Canosonic (Oct 3, 2009)

rhinoryan said:


> what is an ansel adams sky?



Ansel Adams was a famous nature, landscape photographer. Just check google for his exposures, and you'll find out. I just don't know how else to call them:
ansel adams - Google Images


----------



## rhinoryan (Oct 3, 2009)

thanks, just googled him and instantly see what you mean!


----------



## syphlix (Oct 3, 2009)

this thread needs to be labeled NSFW

#1 the colors are really wonky

#2 is a cool capture... but you can straighten the horizon and your subject is dead center... i'd say crop it so it's straight and have the guy be closer to the right side of the frame... 

#3 i like it... his eyes are shown very well...


----------



## rhinoryan (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks for the feedback, but why would i label it 'nsfw'....?


----------



## JamesMason (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh this is what porn is, cant really see what all the fuss is about really.

Nice pics, i lilke 1, colours look fine to me (on my iphone)


----------



## danielsmith4213 (Oct 4, 2009)

Elanora Bowl!! The old one was much better, way less scary to skate on anyway! Nice photos by the way, are you from the gold coast? it gives me warm fuzzy feelings to see these pics


----------



## rhinoryan (Oct 6, 2009)

yeah buddy i'm on the goldy, i'm guessing you are to?


----------



## danielsmith4213 (Oct 6, 2009)

nah not at the moment, I'm working on a farm out woop woop.. Can't wait to come home though, so many new skate parks!


----------



## FilmaTroy (Oct 7, 2009)

on the surfing pic, i think it would have looked great if you used the rule of thirds. and framed the surfer to the left


----------



## glorious (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey, here is nothing like porn as you entitled.


----------



## Canosonic (Oct 4, 2010)

glorious said:


> Hey, here is nothing like porn as you entitled.



And you're disappointed, aren't you?


----------



## brianT (Oct 5, 2010)

Where's the b00bs? <joke>


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 5, 2010)

Ah... What!? :meh: Thats false advertisement!! LOL :lmao:

By the way, i LOL'd at this a little.. 17(comments)                   1,035 (Views) <------ see how many people you got excited!??! Mention porn, people come running by the dozen!!!


----------



## dalcubierre (Nov 1, 2010)

I think the third one is the best....


----------



## peacock (Nov 2, 2010)

dry3210 said:


> You probably hindering yourself with the title because many people at work probably won't click it (I wouldn't have but saw the hover with the post info in it)
> 
> Anyway, #2 is pretty epic!


Looks like he has succeeded.


----------



## Chellie (Nov 2, 2010)

1 - don't like the angle, color or composition. 
2 - I like it.  Would have bumped up the contrast a bit.  Horizon not even.
3 - I like it but it has just too much black on the right hand side. I would crop it.
4 - Does nothing for me. Sorry..
5 - I really like but agree about the trees in the background. 

HTH.


----------

